
Ask HN: How to monetize a list of more than 10000 software companies? - helloiloveyou
As the title says I&#x27;ve scraped through the internet a list of more than 10000 software companies emails.<p>I&#x27;d like to create a SaaS product that targets them, but the niches that I imagine are too crowded i.e. Project Management, CRM, etc...<p>Is there any easy product that a single dev shop can build to help software companies?<p>Any other way of monetizing the list is welcome.<p>Thanks in advance
======
slipwalker
with an easy payment gateway and a rating system, you might offer a
marketplace ( reverse auction, style ) for products and services... different
companies might benefit from complementary specialties.

~~~
helloiloveyou
I imagine like a closed membership site for businesses? That could be a really
good idea, thanks!

